# Dewalt 621 as table router



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

I have an opportunity to buy a Dewalt DW621 in like new condition for $150.

I'm just starting out. Would this be a good router for table use?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

farrout said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a Dewalt DW621 in like new condition for $150.
> 
> I'm just starting out. Would this be a good router for table use?
> 
> ...


Hello Dennis, Welcome to the forum. I think that it would make a good one for a router table, But would also be excellent for hand routing. I believe it is about $100.00 less than a new one. that is a nice savings. Do you know the history of the router? How old is it? etc. Would hate to have you get one that has been used hard. Otherwise, its good. Does that unite have the dost port, or not.


----------



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. It's listed on Craigs list, and says it's 'unused'. 

I sent an email to the seller to see if it's still available.

I see you are or were from Holland, Michigan. I was raised in Muskegon, but moved from there many years ago.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Go for it. If it is not suitable, you can always use it as a handheld unit. You can always sell it on if you don't like it and buy a bigger model. I am happy with my DW625 as a table router.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

You will not regret buying the DW621. If I were only able to own 1 router, it would be the DW621. While many here will suggest one of the multi base kits the DW621 is one of the best do it all routers, hand held.
I think the weakness of this router is in table use. Not that it won't work, but it will not work as easily as some other models. 
If the router is in as good a condition as the add claims, it sounds like a good deal. Take a look at Pat Warner's router site for a review of the DW621
Keep the board posted on your decision.


----------

